# Critique my mare?



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

I know hardly anything about conformation on horses, I can tell you when there is something off but not what it is specifically lol my mare is 13, my family has had her since she was 3, she was my sisters horse till 2011, then my sister gave her to me since she was moving away. I'm just curious what anyone has to say about her confermation an what I should look for in a stallion to improve any confermation if I ever deside to breed her,( doubt I ever will though) she has a good level temper and picks up on things extremely quickly and is a very easily trained horse. Just me kinda day dreaming lol 











I'll try and get some better photos Tomorrow, this is just what I had on hand.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

Well I was out riding OT today and totally forgot I I was wanting to get conformation pictures I'll i was inside... So I had to run all the way back to the field an once I got there realize I forgot a halter... So this is all I got as I was running out of time ( date night for my parents so I gotta watch my bro)


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

She is beautiful! Not one thing wrong with that mare. I love her.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

this photo is from last November, before we started any type of conditioning at all lol.

and thanks! i do know that she needs more conditioning and needs to get into better shape, we've been working on that.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

In some photos she looks a bit long and in others she looks lovely and compact so I'm not sure what to think regarding her length of back but she is very lovely overall and a long back in a mare is not a cardinal sin.

As to breeding her, if you're going to do it, do it soon. She's 13 and presumably a maiden? so getting up there in age to have her first foal. I personally don't like to see maidens bred much older than 10 but if you're mindful and breed to a stud who puts smaller foals on the ground (doesn't matter what they mature, it's the size they're born) then you should be okay at 13. I wouldn't consider breeding a 14 or 15 year old maiden.

She is a quality horse and if bred to the right stallion would most likely produce a quality foal, but it needs to be done carefully and paying heed to the fact that she is an older maiden (in breeding terms - I know 13 is in their prime for performance)


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Nothing jumps out to me as horribly wrong. She looks like a nicely put together mare, very pretty by the way.

She looks camped under in both front and back.. could be how she is standing but I think def camped in front. Tad bit butthigh. That last pic she looks sickle hocked, but not so much in the other pictures.

She is nice, though. No horse has 'perfect' conformation. Just find a stallion that compliments her nicely that will give you the best chances of getting what you are looking for, if you ever do breed her.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you've done a nice job conditioning her. she's nicely built "using" mare.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for your input! I really would like to breed her but don't think it's gonna happen, I'm lacking $300 for a cover right now( that I can spend willy nilly plus vet checks and care of a preg mare). It's frustrating though cause I have a friend with a real nice blue roan stallion.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

Okay I got some more, and actually somewhat good pictures today. 


After our ride today. 



[/]

[URL=http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/OverTime21/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsgp4xhfr2.jpg.html]









These are a glimpse of what she used to look like before she greyed out!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

A grey pinto (paint?)! Who knew? LOL


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

She used to be a dark blue roan tobiano lol buuut that "blue roan" stud wasn't so blue roan after all ...

And hey you're from southern IN too! Awesome!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I noticed you were too. I'm in Washington Co. Moved here from Indy in '99 and we love it.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

JCnGrace said:


> I noticed you were too. I'm in Washington Co. Moved here from Indy in '99 and we love it.


Awesome! I'm on the Gibson / pike line. I have a aunt and uncle in Washington


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Well if you're ever visiting their place and want to come out and meet the herd just holler.


----------

